# Hardie Board Siding



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

I did a search and did not find a reference to anyone posting that has used this siding for their loft. It is right at the same price as T-111 plywood siding. Anyway anyone out there use it for their loft and if so how was it intstalling it, I have heard it is a pain to nail and its better intalled with screws. Thanks in advance Michael.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hakkamike said:


> I did a search and did not find a reference to anyone posting that has used this siding for their loft. It is right at the same price as T-111 plywood siding. Anyway anyone out there use it for their loft and if so how was it intstalling it, I have heard it is a pain to nail and its better intalled with screws. Thanks in advance Michael.


I used it for the landing board for my loft and I like it, but it does chip if you knock it with something hard so I have to be careful, we used the t 111 for the siding and it is fine but in bows a bit but you can't tell unless you really look, we painted the hardy board with outdoor white paint. I think if you used it for a siding it would look sharp. and as a siding you do not have as much of an issue of chipping it like I do as mine is verticle and my setteling cages are on top of it. oh and yes you have to use screws, need to remember that if it is going to be used as the walls inside of the loft so that may be an issue, you may have to just use it over plywood walls as I don't think it is meant for things to be hung on it like perches and nest boxes and such.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I used smartboard on my loft and love it. It is siding on one side and OSB on the other. The stuff is very hard. This is all I used. It makes a solid wall. The OSB sucks up the paint, but the time it saved only using one layer is well worth it. It was $22 bucks a sheet. My 12 x 7 foot loft took 7 sheets, with a bit of piecing together. Nice stuff. 

Randy


----------

